# Anyone else disappointed in the Fuel Rewards perk?



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Maybe I'm missing something, but I basically got a 1-time $0.25/gallon reward for linking Lyft and Fuel Rewards.

It appears the $200 in fuel savings is only for "new" drivers.

So basically, I'm now the same as every other Joe Schmo on Fuel Rewards now. $0.03/gallon default and I can earn a few more rewards here and there based on what else I link to FR.

Meh.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I got a reply from shell that I didn't qualify for the rewards because I'm an existing driver!
I was approved as lyft driver one week early!
F*** shell!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

andaas said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I basically got a 1-time $0.25/gallon reward for linking Lyft and Fuel Rewards.
> 
> It appears the $200 in fuel savings is only for "new" drivers.
> 
> ...


Throw away program just use gas buddy app..lol..shop around.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Ubernomics said:


> Throw away program just use gas buddy app..lol..shop around.


I do a bit of that, although I favor Exxon/Mobil right now as they rebate 6¢ per gallon that I charge to my card; but if I have steeper discounts elsewhere I use those (e.g., Kroger; Fuel Rewards, etc.).


----------



## uberlady2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't use the card any longer. Uber makes a percentage off of those cards. They don't need more money.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

uberlady2016 said:


> Don't use the card any longer. Uber makes a percentage off of those cards. They don't need more money.


I don't do enough Uber rides to use their card. The 6¢ I get is a rebate on my personal Exxon/Mobil card.


----------



## once111 (Dec 12, 2015)

I got the Uber card last month, usable this month. What they don't tell you is the discount is only with certain gas companies. When I bought from QT I got a few cents discount. When I bought from Loves, nothing. Oh and you have to give your mileage every time you use it, as it is really a fleet card like a OTR trucker would use. Seems like a good idea, and I like that the gas payment comes straight from my pay, but it's not worth fighting for 200 trips an month for, unless your close already. Another perk that falls short of being overly useful, at least from my part time perspective. Most of the Uber perks are just glorified coupons.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I liked getting the .25 for linking Lyft to my Fuel Rewards especially since I am not a Lyft driver as yet. I did sign up but have not had the mentor session.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I drive a diesel, and there is no diesel pump at any of the Shell stations in my neck of the woods.

I use the rewards program at my grocery store, and get about 30¢ off per gallon twice a month.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

it's worth it in SF .. if you meet the power driver bonus requirements you get your 20% commission back PLUS almost free gas.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> it's worth it in SF .. if you meet the power driver bonus requirements you get your 20% commission back PLUS almost free gas.


How?

The reward chart they showed, with up to $200 in gas discount rewards only applies to "new" drivers. I've completed 100+ rides since the program started, and only received $0.25/gallon discount, once.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

andaas said:


> How?
> 
> The reward chart they showed, with up to $200 in gas discount rewards only applies to "new" drivers. I've completed 100+ rides since the program started, and only received $0.25/gallon discount, once.


I haven't tried it yet, but the current power driver bonus is 110 rides in San Francisco, and according to the attached .. if you complete 100+ rides you get $3.25 off per gallon.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but the current power driver bonus is 110 rides in San Francisco, and according to the attached .. if you complete 100+ rides you get $3.25 off per gallon.


Now I see that it's only in a few pilot cities at the moment. Dallas will have to wait.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm currently getting $.03 off gasoline at Shell with Fuel Rewards. Whoop!

I'll got to Arco and save that same amount or more if necessary....


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I did the power driver bonus with Lyft last week and emailed them asking where my discount was, and their response was the attached.

What exactly needs to be "piloted"?! Your drivers do the rides, you give them the discount .. it's not rocket science!

So to answer your original question, I AM disappointed in the program.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Shameful! Although, not entitled, feels like a take-away for longer-term drivers. 

How rude.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

I get the .10 reward once a week and got .50 one time few weeks back.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

andaas said:


> Now I see that it's only in a few pilot cities at the moment. Dallas will have to wait.


That is correct. You can link your Lyft account now and get the initial $0.25 discount. They are testing the Drive More, Earn More feature in select cities with select drivers. So far I love it, even though there has been a hiccup on my rude calculation 2 of the 3 weeks, but that is why it is being tested after all. There are three sections to the Lyft program: Riders, New Drivers, and Existing Drivers with different rewards for each. You can also link your credit/debit card to your shell rewards and you will get gas discounts for spending at certain merchants/restaurants. My fill up today:


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I feel like they shouldn't have told us about the drive more, earn more free gas thing if it wasn't available to us yet. 

Test it & then announce it when it is a benefit to all drivers. 

Cause telling us about this awesome gas savings that other people get & we may or may not eventually get is not all that motivating


----------



## Just MO (Dec 18, 2015)

Shell gas is incredibly overpriced. The program is a joke. One time discount with referral money going into lyft's pocket. I use GasBuddy and my Discover Card which currently offers 5% (NOT 5 CENTS) cash back on gas from ANY station. I also can get 3% back with my Bank of America BankAmericard Visa or my American Express Blue Cash card. I get MUCH more off with nearly unlimited choices. Gas company credit cards and supermarket rebates offer less, have a lot of requirements to EARN the discount, and offer limited locations - usually at stations with inflated prices that make any discount worthless.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I feel like they shouldn't have told us about the drive more, earn more free gas thing if it wasn't available to us yet.
> 
> Test it & then announce it when it is a benefit to all drivers.
> 
> Cause telling us about this awesome gas savings that other people get & we may or may not eventually get is not all that motivating


I couldn't agree more .. I want my free gas!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Just MO said:


> Shell gas is incredibly overpriced. The program is a joke. One time discount with referral money going into lyft's pocket. I use GasBuddy and my Discover Card which currently offers 5% (NOT 5 CENTS) cash back on gas from ANY station. I also can get 3% back with my Bank of America BankAmericard Visa or my American Express Blue Cash card. I get MUCH more off with nearly unlimited choices. Gas company credit cards and supermarket rebates offer less, have a lot of requirements to EARN the discount, and offer limited locations - usually at stations with inflated prices that make any discount worthless.


You saw the part where this fill up cost me $0.30, right? Don't think your cards and programs are getting you that deal every week. And I still have $1.12 per gallon to use. Don't get me wrong, I'll be using Speedway when my rewards balance is zero, but this is an easy perk for drivers, once they go live with Drive More Earn More. In the meantime linking your credit card ddoesn't cost anything and can earn you rewards fast.


----------



## Just MO (Dec 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> You saw the part where this fill up cost me $0.30, right? Don't think your cards and programs are getting you that deal every week. And I still have $1.12 per gallon to use. Don't get me wrong, I'll be using Speedway when my rewards balance is zero, but this is an easy perk for drivers, once they go live with Drive More Earn More. In the meantime linking your credit card ddoesn't cost anything and can earn you rewards fast.


That's great for you. Congrats! In Southern California the program doesn't exist so I got 25 cents off of an incredibly inflated $3.29 per gallon Shell station in Anaheim when I could have bought gas by my house for $2.95 minus 5%. Also, very FEW Shell stations are participating in the Los Angeles / Orange County area.

IF they ever make the program available country wide, Yes, it might be a good thing. Considering the Uberistic price cuts and horrible hourly deals from lyft that I'm seeing I'm not holding my breath.

Haven't driven for lyft in 2 weeks because there are literally so many drivers and so few passengers here that I can't even get 1 ride per hour.


----------



## Ridesharedriver99 (Nov 1, 2015)

SHELL is always more expensive so this program blowsscock


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Just MO said:


> That's great for you. Congrats! In Southern California the program doesn't exist so I got 25 cents off of an incredibly inflated $3.29 per gallon Shell station in Anaheim when I could have bought gas by my house for $2.95 minus 5%. Also, very FEW Shell stations are participating in the Los Angeles / Orange County area.
> 
> IF they ever make the program available country wide, Yes, it might be a good thing. Considering the Uberistic price cuts and horrible hourly deals from lyft that I'm seeing I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Haven't driven for lyft in 2 weeks because there are literally so many drivers and so few passengers here that I can't even get 1 ride per hour.


Oh believe me, I realize it sucks it isn't live for all yet. I was just giving feedback based on what they are trying to do. If it were live for you, and there was a participating shell in your radius, I would imagine you would gladly take the perk and be happy for it, right? All I was saying.



Ridesharedriver99 said:


> SHELL is always more expensive so this program blowsscock


I agree about shell pricing, as I said above I just use Speedway when my rewards are used up. As long as I have $0.25 available in rewards I'm going to the shell on my way to city as it is still the cheapest around at even that discount. But the $0.03 reward? No way.


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

I ended up getting .85 off per gallon plus points on my amex.

.25 - initial lyft discount
.50 - linking one of my MC cards
.10 - for something I can't remember right now.

I found plenty of shell stations in LA County. They're the same ones that give discounts for Ralph's card points. But regardless, I rarely use shell.


----------



## Jack Pavlov (Nov 7, 2015)

Just MO said:


> Shell gas is incredibly overpriced. The program is a joke. One time discount with referral money going into lyft's pocket. I use GasBuddy and my Discover Card which currently offers 5% (NOT 5 CENTS) cash back on gas from ANY station. I also can get 3% back with my Bank of America BankAmericard Visa or my American Express Blue Cash card. I get MUCH more off with nearly unlimited choices. Gas company credit cards and supermarket rebates offer less, have a lot of requirements to EARN the discount, and offer limited locations - usually at stations with inflated prices that make any discount worthless.


Well around Bay Area, arco is the cheapest choice usually but they don't take CC. I also have a discover card, and use Shell with rewards program. I get the 3 cents plus 5% from the card. I paid 2.40 a gallon but what I really liked about shell vs the other gas stations is the E-receipt I get with the rewards card use.

I'm tired of collecting receipts for tax purposes, and they are really making it easy for me to track my gas usage that it's worth the extra 1-3 cents per gallon. Plus I think shell might have slightly better quality gasoline vs arco but I'm not positive. It might be the same.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Just MO said:


> Shell gas is incredibly overpriced. The program is a joke. One time discount with referral money going into lyft's pocket. I use GasBuddy and my Discover Card which currently offers 5% (NOT 5 CENTS) cash back on gas from ANY station. I also can get 3% back with my Bank of America BankAmericard Visa or my American Express Blue Cash card. I get MUCH more off with nearly unlimited choices. Gas company credit cards and supermarket rebates offer less, have a lot of requirements to EARN the discount, and offer limited locations - usually at stations with inflated prices that make any discount worthless.


I fill up at Costco every chance I get, it's usually about .20 cheaper than the Shell stations a few blocks down. If I can't get to Costco I whip out my Capital One Rewards card


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Here's a screen shot of local (to me) gas prices from GasBuddy: 








*You can do better than Shell, but you can't pay more. *


----------



## Just MO (Dec 18, 2015)

bedouin said:


> I ended up getting .85 off per gallon plus points on my amex.
> 
> .25 - initial lyft discount
> .50 - linking one of my MC cards
> ...


FuelRewards.com

ONLY Shell stations that PARTICIPATE in the Fuel Rewards program. Do a search. You'll find that very FEW actually participate. Those that do are much, MUCH higher than other Shells to pay for this program.

The .25 discounts are ONE TIME ONLY. After that you'll have to spend $100 to get 5 cents off - NOT a deal.

Read the fine print, look at the big picture. Not a deal.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Shell is one of the cheapest options in my area. There are a few places cheaper, but when I buy gas at those places, it makes my check engine light come on


----------



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

My car takes 93, and I've found the discount to not be worth it compared to my normal cost for premium at Costco ($2.44 last week vs a pre-discount price of around 2.95-3.10 at Shells around the city).


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Just MO said:


> FuelRewards.com
> 
> ONLY Shell stations that PARTICIPATE in the Fuel Rewards program. Do a search. You'll find that very FEW actually participate. Those that do are much, MUCH higher than other Shells to pay for this program.
> 
> ...


In DFW, every Shell I have been to participates in Fuel Rewards. Also, the prices are comparable to other gas stations (e.g., the price is wholly dependent on the location; if there is a competitor across the street, the price matches that competitor or is within 1-2 cents/gallon).


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I am not a new driver and I got the .25 for linking with Lyft another .25 each for loading my credit and debit cards to my Fuel Awards account and I got .25 per day for the first week my fuel rewards account was open. I got $1.00 off per gallon on one transaction and $.75 off a gallon at another.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Ubernomics said:


> Throw away program just use gas buddy app..lol..shop around.


True! Actually what works out really well is the Sam's Club membership reward...print up the reward, pay $45 for membership and get $20 gift card. Use the card and Fuel up and membership only costed $25. Sam's keeps gas prices low most of the time even when gas prices spike everywhere else.


----------



## Just MO (Dec 18, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I am not a new driver and I got the .25 for linking with Lyft another .25 each for loading my credit and debit cards to my Fuel Awards account and I got .25 per day for the first week my fuel rewards account was open. I got $1.00 off per gallon on one transaction and $.75 off a gallon at another.
> View attachment 26050


 May be regional. Those offers not avail in CA. We always get screwed.


----------



## dtw8689 (Jul 6, 2017)

once111 said:


> I got the Uber card last month, usable this month. What they don't tell you is the discount is only with certain gas companies. When I bought from QT I got a few cents discount. When I bought from Loves, nothing. Oh and you have to give your mileage every time you use it, as it is really a fleet card like a OTR trucker would use. Seems like a good idea, and I like that the gas payment comes straight from my pay, but it's not worth fighting for 200 trips an month for, unless your close already. Another perk that falls short of being overly useful, at least from my part time perspective. Most of the Uber perks are just glorified coupons.


It's an uber rip off. U would be. Enter to sign up for your own cc. I triee it several times and quickly figured uber was the only one making money on the deal. I looked to see what % upfront which never happened even with it established stations. Stay away!!!!


----------

